# adpotion where to start???



## lynne192

hi there, i have been thinking about this and would like to look into it more but worried the fact my OH has OCD and i have suffered depression in the past this will put a stop to things before they even start???

does anyone know what the boxes are you have to tick before you will be considered?

we're based in scotland and not sure good sites or such?


----------



## lynne192

anyone?


----------



## billy2mm

i think your best bet would be to go on your local councils website and check out on there. the local social workers will be able to give you the info you need!

good luck hun!


----------



## lynne192

thanks just been thinking about it x


----------

